

Hacker News Shuts Down Account Creation to Keep Bored Reddit Users Out - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/as-reddits-bored-users-are-set-adrift-hacker-news-shuts-down-account-creation-to-keep-them-away/

======
Flam
This is retarded and flardinois is retarded.

